
Putty for Mac 8.7.0 released adds macOS High Sierra support - twickline
Wine Reviews released Putty for Mac 8.7.0 for MacOS today. Putty 8.7.0 now has full support for macOS High Sierra.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;winonmacs.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;10&#x2F;putty-for-mac-8-7-0-has-been-released-with-macos-high-sierra-support&#x2F;
======
stephenr
What. Why would _anybody_ pay for this?

